# Biggest size I could go?



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi,

I have 6 inch wrists and wanted to know what is the largest size I could go? I love the look of a large watch.

To any ladies with around 6 inch wrists, what size watch do you wear?

Thanks.

Vike.


----------



## joedigital (Aug 23, 2014)

im probably thinking you wont want to go with these honking 40+mm that's for sure. IMHO a 35-38mm is a very respectable size for a smaller wrist.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

joedigital said:


> im probably thinking you wont want to go with these honking 40+mm that's for sure. IMHO a 35-38mm is a very respectable size for a smaller wrist.


Thanks, I just bought one in a 38, so I'll see what I think re: size when I get it. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I will say, to wear the largest you like.

My wife has a 6.5" wrist and she spots a 42mm watch!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The nice people at Laco also sent me a screen shot once with smaller than 6" wrist pulling off a big watch.


----------



## joedigital (Aug 23, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The nice people at Laco also sent me a screen shot once with smaller than 6" wrist pulling off a big watch.
> 
> View attachment 15733411


I guess if your just hitting a day out on the town drinking mimosas and hanging at the patio  .. watch out for door knobs though haha


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

I think ladies can pull off larger watches where men can't. It's like with jewelry - oversize bracelets and rings can look great on a woman yet look somewhat ridiculous on a man. I live in HK and larger watches are a thing here despite the average wrist being smaller. I've seen several Chinese ladies sporting Panerais, and plenty wearing Subs and they all looked good.
But, of course, it simply comes down to what you feel comfortable with


----------



## Wuu (Feb 26, 2021)

I have the same question too
I have 5.5 inch wrists but I want a 38mm watch


----------



## BESM-6 (Jan 19, 2020)

I think it is not just the diameter of the case, but you also have to consider more measures and other aspects of the watch:

- Lug to lug. Sometimes a watch with a diameter relatively big for 6" for example 41-42mm will wear ok because of a short lug to lug distance and the contrary sometimes a 36-37mm will not fit the wrist very well because a long lug to lug distance (for example 50mm). This is tricky as usually few watches have the lug to lug distance in the data sheet. If the lugs are bigger than the surface of contact with the wrist usually you will get the "overhang" effect, that is not very aesthetic and also it is not confortable. A watch with lugs that "hug" the wrist not only will look better usually but it will be more confortable if the strap/bracelet is properly ajusted above the wrist bone.

- Lug shape. Depending on the wrist bone structure and shape sometimes curved or plain lugs watches will sit better. Usually for smaller wrists curved lugs tend to fit better.

- Style of watch. A watch without bezel or with a metallic thin bezel will look bigger than a watch of the same size with a coloured (anodized aluminium/titanium, painted steel, ceramic, etc) thick bezel. For example a dress watch or a chrono usually will wear bigger than a dive watch of the same diameter because of the bezel.

- Dial color. At the same size a white or light color dial watch will always wear bigger than a watch with a dial in black or dark blue.

- Thickness of the watch.

For example I have 6,25" wrist I am confortable with watches from 35 to 40mm in diameter (I prefer 36, 37 or 38mm for watches without bezel and 39mm for sports/diver watches with thick bezel) , with a max lug to lug distance of 47mm. However some watches with bigger diameter but lug to lug 47 or less still look okay. For 6" I guess you could get best proportions from 33 to 38-39mm and a max lug to lug distance of 45-46mm. But even at same diameter wrists the max diameter of the case depends on the personal taste to a limit and the max lug to lug distance will vary a bit depending on the bone structure shape too.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The nice people at Laco also sent me a screen shot once with smaller than 6" wrist pulling off a big watch.
> 
> View attachment 15733411


Do you know what size the watch is?


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

joedigital said:


> im probably thinking you wont want to go with these honking 40+mm that's for sure. IMHO a 35-38mm is a very respectable size for a smaller wrist.


Thanks Joe, I just purchased a 38mm Tissot everytime, as that was also my thinking. I will see what I think re size when it arrives.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I will say, to wear the largest you like.
> 
> My wife has a 6.5" wrist and she spots a 42mm watch!
> 
> View attachment 15733410


Looks great!!! And thanks for the great advice!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Check out Beth Tee's channel, 



.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

LCrow said:


> I think ladies can pull off larger watches where men can't. It's like with jewelry - oversize bracelets and rings can look great on a woman yet look somewhat ridiculous on a man. I live in HK and larger watches are a thing here despite the average wrist being smaller. I've seen several Chinese ladies sporting Panerais, and plenty wearing Subs and they all looked good.
> But, of course, it simply comes down to what you feel comfortable with


Yes, I really like the whole oversize watch look for women, for men too for that matter. ; )


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

BESM-6 said:


> I think it is not just the diameter of the case, but you also have to consider more measures and other aspects of the watch:
> 
> - Lug to lug. Sometimes a watch with a diameter relatively big for 6" for example 41-42mm will wear ok because of a short lug to lug distance and the contrary sometimes a 36-37mm will not fit the wrist very well because a long lug to lug distance (for example 50mm). This is tricky as usually few watches have the lug to lug distance in the data sheet. If the lugs are bigger than the surface of contact with the wrist usually you will get the "overhang" effect, that is not very aesthetic and also it is not confortable. A watch with lugs that "hug" the wrist not only will look better usually but it will be more confortable if the strap/bracelet is properly ajusted above the wrist bone.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thanks for the education, I had no idea lug to lug made such a difference, and you're right, on all the watches I have been researching lately I never see the L to L even posted alongside the other specs.

I just bought the Tissot medium everytime in a 38, so I guess I will see what I think when it arrives.

I will keep all your great advice in mind, thank you so much!!


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Check out Beth Tee's channel,
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, I will check her out.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Vike, be sure to come back and post some photos of your watch when you get it.


----------



## UptownKevin (May 13, 2020)

Have you considered Panerai? Maybe a the due line? I'm going to be non-PC here but Panerai on women are pretty hot. Of course the watch really needs to match your style. My wife has a Tissot that looks great on her. But she wears her Apple watch more than anything (not hot) ;-)

On another note, Jay from Topper Jewelers has a great Instagram page and she wears a variety of larger watches (she is on the petit side as well). Check her out at @shespeakswatch


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 6.25" wide, flat wrists. 42mm is no problem. Larger than that and it's definitely a statement piece but still looks good in my opinion.

Citizen Nighthawk, 42mm case. The bracelet tapers from 22mm to 18mm, which really helps the wearability.









Visitor Duneshore Calligraph, 44mm case. Has a curved caseback that helps with fit. This is my swagger watch, and the one that gets the most compliments. Doggo is not impressed.









Bulova Lunar Pilot, 45mm. This photo makes the lug overhang look worse than it is. In reality, it comes right to the edge of my wrist. So many guys think this watch is too big for them, but once I found the right strap, I love the way it wears.


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Just because a watch indicates a size in mm, doesn't mean it will look large on your wrist. Some watches seem smaller on the wrist then others, even though they are of similar dimensions.

So, maybe try on as many as you can to see which looks best on you personally.


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

A useful measurement besides wrist circumference is to determine the width across the top of your wrist (easier if it's flat, but you can eyeball it). Ideally you want to have a couple of mm of space on each side of the lugs for the watch to look proportional. It's how you know what L2L size you can manage. My 16.5 cm (6.5 inch) wrist is 50 mm across, so I can handle up to a 46 mm L2L.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

DaveMac said:


> A useful measurement besides wrist circumference is to determine the width across the top of your wrist (easier if it's flat, but you can eyeball it). Ideally you want to have a couple of mm of space on each side of the lugs for the watch to look proportional. It's how you know what L2L size you can manage. My 16.5 cm (6.5 inch) wrist is 50 mm across, so I can handle up to a 46 mm L2L.


 Hi Dave, mine is also 50mm, I just used a ruler, probably not totally accurate but close enough.


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

KCZ said:


> Vike, be sure to come back and post some photos of your watch when you get it.


I will post pics for sure!!! I must say this forum and watch collecting in general has gotten very time consuming!! (read obsession ; )

Then there's all the watch reviews on youtube. Oh boy, I'm in trouble. ; )


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

DaveMac said:


> A useful measurement besides wrist circumference is to determine the width across the top of your wrist (easier if it's flat, but you can eyeball it). Ideally you want to have a couple of mm of space on each side of the lugs for the watch to look proportional. It's how you know what L2L size you can manage. My 16.5 cm (6.5 inch) wrist is 50 mm across, so I can handle up to a 46 mm L2L.


I was just thinking, I have a 42mm chrono watch that I could at least put on and take a photo of, then I could at least post the pic and maybe get more detailed advice re fit. What do you think?


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

Just might work! Larger diameter watches (42 mm) can wear "small" if they have a compact L2L. It gives us small-wristed guys (and gals) hope ; )


----------



## Vike (Dec 20, 2018)

I posted pics of me wearing it in a new thread Dave. Thanks..


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

What I want to know is why you are all measuring your wrists in inches but your watches in millimetres


----------



## od18 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sussa said:


> I have 6.25" wide, flat wrists. 42mm is no problem. Larger than that and it's definitely a statement piece but still looks good in my opinion.
> 
> Citizen Nighthawk, 42mm case. The bracelet tapers from 22mm to 18mm, which really helps the wearability.
> View attachment 15737513
> ...


Glad to see that you wear a Bulova Lunar Pilot, thank you, it looks great! 
i really like the history behind it and appreciate the watch, but I am hesitating to buy it because I have about 15.5 cm (=6.1inch ) wrists.


----------

